# Viper 550 esp alarm need help.



## Calebdecker (Jul 17, 2012)

I just purchased a 1996 truck equipped with a viper 550 esp alarm system. It is also equipped with the remote start. The problem is that when I use the remote start it sends an alarm off that keeps going off. A very faint alarm also goes off when I turn on the running or driving lights. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Calebdecker said:


> I just purchased a 1996 truck equipped with a viper 550 esp alarm system. It is also equipped with the remote start. The problem is that when I use the remote start it sends an alarm off that keeps going off. A very faint alarm also goes off when I turn on the running or driving lights. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 A local alarm shop should be able to fix this, they need to use a relay to by pass the alarm when the remote starter is triggered. Not sure about the other issue.............


----------

